
The Supreme Court wants you to pay more for things you buy online - ciscoriordan
http://lsvp.wordpress.com/2008/12/04/the-supreme-court-wants-you-to-pay-more-for-things-you-buy-online/
======
davidw
This is kind of politics/economics, and has a bad title to boot.

If you wanted to "get libertarian" about it, you might say that companies
ought to be able to put whatever they want in contracts with other companies.
Maybe they don't _want_ their stuff sold online, maybe they want to promote
local resellers that will then be able to provide service and support. Or
maybe they're just greedy monopolistic bastards.

------
babyshake
This is why sites like Amazon won't show you a price when it gets below the
certain level. Because of MAP. Right?

~~~
ig1
In the UK (and the rest of Europe I expect) such practices are normally
regarded as illegal price collusion (the retailers are colluding to fix the
price of the good so the price remains high).

